# What will your city look like in 7-10 years?



## Mr Bricks

What will your city look like in 7-10 years? Please post pictures...


----------



## wjfox




----------



## Mr Bricks

Gerat pics! What´s the name of the street in that 4th pic? I´m unfamiliarwith the towerin the 6th pic, wha´t´s the name of it, and when will it start construction?
When will Vauxhall tower start construction?


----------



## CHI

Whoa! That's so frickin cool man

London is one of my favorite places in the world


----------



## Azn_chi_boi

5 years, but these are only the tallest buildings of chicago, not all of them...

STR made theses:










*Just Kidding...*but that picture above would be great.

*The Real one ...*


----------



## Effer

I wish I could build a time machine and find out!


----------



## pottebaum

I love that Chicago rendering..but it only includes the three tallest projects. There are _so[/b] many more in the 700 foot range._


----------



## ReddAlert

its going to look like a mixture of Dubai, London, Rotteram, Paris, Washigton D.C., Tokyo, and of course Milwaukee.


----------



## United-States-of-America

Beautiful, isn't it?


----------



## spyguy

^^If they can build her.


----------



## crazyjoeda

Its a great looking tower it just has a really gay name, I hope they don't accutaly end up calling it "freedom tower".


----------



## reluminate

^ They probably wont. The renames 7WTC 250 Greenwich St, so maybe they will give the FT a Fulton or Vessey St. address, something like "One Fulton St"


----------



## United-States-of-America

@Spyguy: Construction will start in the first quarter of 2006, so it has a 100% chane of being built. 

@CrazyJoeda: Yeah, I know the name's a bit cheesy, but it should be used to give foreigners a sense of what Americans are fighting for.


----------



## JayT

The way things are going for Brisbane

Something like this - but with more talls.


----------



## spyguy

*More Chicago*

Lakeshore East:

























2020 Plan:

















Hollywood:


----------



## United-States-of-America

Damn, Chicago has something going.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

All this development is great!!! Chicago is on fire! i wish i had a pic of LA for you guys, but i dont but ill sum it up in a few words. Basically DT LA will both fill in and expand outwards in all directions with midrise and highrise residentials (about 60 towers u/c, Proposed or approved in DT LA), most notably in south park, which is the area around Staples Center which has about 25 - 30 towers proposed or u/c at 15 - 55 stories, the area next to Bunker Hill and Disney Hal with 7 - 10 towers proposed from 25 - 55 stories, and the Little Tokyo area of DT with a bunch of 20 -30 story midrises.

other parts of LA are booming to with Century City adding a bunch of new residential towers, Wilshire has about 10 -15 towers going up or proposed, Long Beach has 7 - 12 residential proposals and even the OC has 15 - 20 proposed or U/C.


----------



## sfenn1117

I need a pic of downtown Brooklyn. Besides the madness of Atlantic Yards (inc. a 60 story office tower) there are other towers in the immediate downtown area that are to rise over 50 stories! These will easily dwarf our current tallest.

Manhattan has too many project to mention that will dominate the skyline. 80 South, the 75 story tower by Gehry (Height-Prob. 1,000 feet but on one knows), World Trade Center. 

Midtown-Bank of America, ConEd Site, Hudson Yards towers should start popping too. 

NY's skyline is undergoing a transformation not seen since the 60s and 70s.


----------



## Byron

Toronto 2015:









There are numerous renderings missing from that one since it was done by Cassius, but a great way to see what Toronto will look like from the lake.


----------



## wickedestcity

pottebaum said:


> I love that Chicago rendering..but it only includes the three tallest projects. There are _so[/b] many more in the 700 foot range._


_
thats just the beggingin of it too. there are many many many buildings that arent in this pic becouse its accualy an old pic. if you were to add all the buildings that have been built since this pic was taken which would show a much more filled out skyline(over 100 buildings were recently compleated within the past 5 years alone!!). plus these three supper talls that were added, plus a few more supertalls(mandean oriental ect..) .also add the dozens and dozens that are currntly under construction.pluss add a sollid percentage of the buildings that are under their proposal stage (over 100 buildings propsed) and youll get a pic of that chicgao will look like by the decades end. this rendering that was posted will look like a joke in 10 years!!_


----------



## samsonyuen

Wow, that's impressive in Dubai. When's the last renderings supposed to be finished? 2025? Ever?


----------



## malec

2025 would be about right. The new airport is supposed to cater for the cities needs up to 2050.


----------



## Accura4Matalan

My city probably wont look much different from what it looks like now with the current rate of progress in getting things done


----------



## hngcm

San Diego will get a lot denser, but not taller due to the height limit


----------



## C|2azyCanuck

What happens to Dubai when the oil runs out?


----------



## dubaiflo

:bash:
nothing, absolutely nothing happens to dubai then.

dubai doesn't NOT depend on oil, it is only 9% of GDP (this figure is decreasing abt 1 %/year), while Business and Tourism are 1/3 each. 
and don't ask me for sources because i posted this stuff sooo f**** often.


----------



## DG

good job dubaiflo.
Dubai will be a Giga city in coming years.


----------



## Boris550

I wish I had a rendering for Calgary, but I don't. Basically, our skyline should extend a little further east into Victoria Park and the East village, as well as South into the Beltline. There should be enough condos in the Beltline by then to start giving that tiered look that you get from the other 3 directions, instead of just a wall of skyscrapers. The Encana building should have started and finished by then, so we will have a new tallest right across the street from Petrocan. There will also be a lot of completed projects on the north side of downtown to contribute to the tiered look from the Bow River...


----------



## c0kelitr0

dubai is unbelievable!!! wow!


----------



## RafflesCity

*SINGAPORE*










PM Lee painting a vision for Singapore's 50th National Day in 10 years time.


----------



## indistad

> @CrazyJoeda: Yeah, I know the name's a bit cheesy, but it should be used to give foreigners a sense of what Americans are fighting for.


American's are fighting for freedom? Hahahahaha. That's one of the funniest thing I've ever heard in this thread..


----------



## dubaiflo

whats wrong with that?have you ever talked to pottebaum?


----------



## Dubai_Boy

Dubaiflor your wrong about the % oil contributes to Dubai GDP  read my signature , its from todays newspaper . and i will post the exact details tonight


----------



## dubaiflo

yeah go for it.
i heard abt 9% xmas last year, so it was for 2003 i guess.


----------



## Faz90

dubaiflo said:


> :bash:
> nothing, absolutely nothing happens to dubai then.
> 
> dubai doesn't NOT depend on oil, it is only *9% of GDP * (this figure is decreasing abt 1 %/year), while Business and Tourism are 1/3 each.
> and don't ask me for sources because i posted this stuff sooo f**** often.


Actually it's more like 6%.


----------



## ZOHAR

Tel Aviv


----------



## pottebaum

dubaiflo said:


> whats wrong with that?have you ever talked to pottebaum?


What are you talking about? I've never complimented or discouraged US foreign policty. I have simply brought up the fact that the UAE(Dubai) is not free.


----------



## Zaki

Toronto's skyline should be preety impressive too. We aren't getting too many new supertalls (far more than most cities still) but the west side of CN tower is going to be fully built up balancing out the skyline.


----------



## elliot

Apologies to dial-ups.

Here's a future render I did of the projects I will be able to watch rise from my roof garden five floors up.

Those in the know will recognize most of these projects... I invented a couple that because I lacked a rendering (I expect something at Gerrard and Yonge so I threw in some construction).

Nonetheless, this is a pretty good/accurate prediction of the view. I used my own photo from the garden as the base and tried so achieve a bit of photo-realism... even allowed for inevitable project delays! 

This is looking SW.

PAN--->>>>>>>>>>


----------



## dubaiflo

Faz90 said:


> Actually it's more like 6%.


as i said the figure is from 2003 i assume. 
dubai-boy already cleared that up!



pottebaum said:


> What are you talking about? I've never complimented or discouraged US foreign policty. I have simply brought up the fact that the UAE(Dubai) is not free.


sorry i should have added a  , because it was just somebody saying 



> American's are fighting for freedom? Hahahahaha. That's one of the funniest thing I've ever heard in this thread..


and you use to insist on your freedom you enjoy in the US and you don't want it to be limited like in the UAE or sth. :cheers:


----------



## dubaiflo

djm19 said:


> Dubai has such awful planning, though. From the looks of it its as if they just throw things where there is enough space for it, with no regard for grids or order or character.



:bash: 
Dubai is just building along its coastline, actually most of the plans are pretty good, like business bay with Difc and BD together, or the palm jebel ali and the waterfront.
though i don't like palm deiras design and location.


----------



## Quezalcoatl26

wjfox2002 said:


> If you're serious, then you should get professional help (I suggest...).


I am who I am, not my fault if I'm attracted to chaos and destruction . For me the site of a dark, gothic style ruined city is the ultimate beauty, It makes feel great. People like me are only useful during a war. this doesn't mean I like graffiti and rock music like a gothic punk (i hate both rock, graffiti and neon lights), I function normally or more or less it appears but the primitive violence and chaos lie deep inside, some fear it, I love it. You'll never see people like me running in a panic for that reason.


----------



## cello1974

Well, I have a shitload of renderings for buildings to be built in Frankfurt, the perfect skyline pic, but no program to make such an animation!!!


----------



## cello1974

Okay. I am not a professional, and I had to do the impossible with paint program, so please don't lough about this selfmade animation:


----------



## ReddAlert

DARKNIGHT said:


> This has to be one of the dumbest if not the dumbest post I've ever seen on SSC. Quezalcoatl26 may have been serious but either he/she was smoking crack or just has one very very unique sense of what is appealing.



its a cool picture in my opinion.


----------



## SHiRO

cello1974 said:


> Okay. I am not a professional, and I had to do the impossible with paint program, so please don't lough about this selfmade animation:


Actually, I think this looks very good!
Good work!


----------



## cello1974

^^ Thank you!


----------



## cello1974

I have found a partial view of future Amsterdam... :eek2: Going upwards also!


----------



## boto_mix

cello1974 said:


> I have found a partial view of future Amsterdam... :eek2: Going upwards also!


Caspitas! :eek2: Going upwards!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sinjin P.

My City (CEBU CITY, Philippines) will be Asia's most Livable City by 2010.


----------



## HelloMoto163

berlin alexanderplatz


----------



## sudburyboy

comon get some toronto renderings in here, ima go look for one....


----------



## sudburyboy

Toronto I cant wait


----------



## A r c h i

Melbourne: Render's incomplete as most of Docklands will be developed by then.


----------



## VanSeaPor

Seattle: It will change little. We really need to get those height restrictions gone, they do us no good


----------



## j4893k

sudburyboy said:


> Toronto I cant wait


This deserves to be quoted. Amazing.


----------



## unoh

*Seoul, 2010 or 2009*









Yeoido island, 2009









Jamsil, 2010


----------



## Manila-X

unoh said:


> Yeoido island, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamsil, 2010


cool


----------



## spotila

that first one is really awesome unoh


----------



## unoh

spotila said:


> that first one is really awesome unoh


Thank you.

Yeoido is the financial district


## These are present appearance.
















(east yeoido)









(central & west yeoido)









(center of yeoido)


## east yeoido will be changed into below appearances

























Yeoido Parc1(mixed use, by 2009)
office + hotel + shopping mall
332m, 302m, 106m, 78m










Seoul International Finance Center (Office, by 2009)
268m, 183m, 172m 



Kookmin Bank Headquarters(Office, by 2009) 
50F, 225m



















Seoul Resident&Commercial complex Tower, 77F










yeoido in 4 years (2009 or 2010)

Yeoido will become Manhattan of korea


----------



## -Corey-

Yeah, Toronto is amazing


----------



## techniques1200s

San Francisco in maybe 2015:









The Dark blue tower(301 mission, 645'), the two ones at the far left(I and II Rincon Hill, 550' 465'), and the smaller ones next to those (I and II Spear St. 400', 350', and I and II Folsom, 400', 350') are all under construction currently(folsom street is approved). The tallest tower (Transbay Tower, 925'), and the towers in the middle, as well as a couple more on the left are all proposals.

All are residential except for the Transbay Tower.


----------



## DrasQue

I am not sure about that pic but ....

*****2010 Istanbul*****


----------



## neilio

sudburyboy said:


> Toronto I cant wait


This rendering also needs updated, Sapphire will no longer be 1122 feet, it will most likely be under 700 (to the roof) and now believe it or not Shangri-la is taller at 750 feet (abit taller then it shows in the rendering)


----------



## VanSeaPor

^^Toronto certainly won't look like that, especially in 7-10 years.


----------



## London

sudburyboy said:


> i know this might cause some crap, but thats really not my intention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you compensate for the different perspectives, all three skylines are pretty damn amazing


Thats a brilliant addition to my render, thanks :colgate:


----------



## London

Jack Rabbit Slim said:


> This image is a more accurate reflection of the distance between the two clusters, with the City skyscrapers in the left foreground, and the Canary Wharf cluster to the right of it in the distance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


This is even betta, Jack:










:cheers:


----------



## London

The Skylines are way apart. Judging from the pick, i can estimate a 2-2.5 mile difference. But when you drive from the City to the Docklands, its not even a 5 minute drive.

In my opinion, i much prefer the City to the Docklands becomes its more lively - theres more shops, banks, restaurants, people, buildings. etc


----------



## neilio

VanSeaPor said:


> ^^Toronto certainly won't look like that, especially in 7-10 years.


you didnt just say that.....

Dude..allot of those Towers have been approved and are in sales, or are already bought out or under construction, and Toronto would have a seriouse problem if allot of those wernt built, office vacancy is getting low and The BA center, and Wellington sqaure tower are already securing tenats (253m and 207m approx). Ritz will go up gaurenteed and The four Seasons WILL go up seeing as it will be the company's Flagship hotel (they are based out of Toronto), All of City place will go up (its already half done). I have no doubt shangri-la will go up, seeing as they managed to get one built in vancouver it will be 10 times easier for them to do in Toronto (750feet). The only Towers in question are Sapphire Tower and 1 bloor east, and with Stinsons new proposal i have no doubt city council will approve it. There IS a market for all these towers and the boom doesnt seem to be stopping. Another major office tower should be comming soon (200m+). Trump tower is set to break ground this year sometime (probably summer).

You obviously have no idea the magnitude of the Toronto Boom, Toronto should look like this in about 4 or 5 years.


----------



## Tuscani01

VanSeaPor said:


> ^^Toronto certainly won't look like that, especially in 7-10 years.


Like neilio said... most of what you see is approved or already under construction.


----------



## sudburyboy

London said:


> Thats a brilliant addition to my render, thanks :colgate:



lol, i maybe should have asked permission first, it only crossed my mind afterwards, sorry bout that. by the way the rendering is by "eliot"


----------



## VanSeaPor

neilio said:


> you didnt just say that.....
> 
> Dude..allot of those Towers have been approved and are in sales, or are already bought out or under construction, and Toronto would have a seriouse problem if allot of those wernt built, office vacancy is getting low and The BA center, and Wellington sqaure tower are already securing tenats (253m and 207m approx). Ritz will go up gaurenteed and The four Seasons WILL go up seeing as it will be the company's Flagship hotel (they are based out of Toronto), All of City place will go up (its already half done). I have no doubt shangri-la will go up, seeing as they managed to get one built in vancouver it will be 10 times easier for them to do in Toronto (750feet). The only Towers in question are Sapphire Tower and 1 bloor east, and with Stinsons new proposal i have no doubt city council will approve it. There IS a market for all these towers and the boom doesnt seem to be stopping. Another major office tower should be comming soon (200m+). Trump tower is set to break ground this year sometime (probably summer).
> 
> You obviously have no idea the magnitude of the Toronto Boom, Toronto should look like this in about 4 or 5 years.


So in other words, you're saying that in 5 years that another, from the looks of your photo, another 10 buildings higher than 300m will go up in Toronto by the year 2016, then like another 30-50 buildings over 200m high, then over 100 over 100 meters. I can understand that Toronto's building alot, but I can't understand how it would change so much like in your photo.


----------



## Zaki

^^ Where do you see 10 buildings over 300m?? I only see 2. First of all, your forgetting that most of those buildings are already part of Toronto. Secondly some buildings may appear as if they were 300m but only because they are closer to the perspective. There aren't 30-50 buildings over 200m either though there are quite a few.


----------



## VanSeaPor

Look at the picture:










It looks like there'll be a hell of alot of buildings over 200m in this render.


----------



## neilio

VanSeaPor said:


> Look at the picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like there'll be a hell of alot of buildings over 200m in this render.


Ya.......15 total over 200m. Toronto has over 200 proposed "skyscrapers", higher then any other city in North America. In this picture there are 16 if you include the CN Tower with another 17 skyscrapers above 150m and another 23 towers above 130m and a huge number of buildinds after that. And another major developer is expected to announce plans for another 200m+ office skyscraper soon, and if you have been reading any other Toronto forums there is a possibility it could be higher then 300m.


----------



## neilio

VanSeaPor said:


> So in other words, you're saying that in 5 years that another, from the looks of your photo, another 10 buildings higher than 300m will go up in Toronto by the year 2016, then like another 30-50 buildings over 200m high, then over 100 over 100 meters. I can understand that Toronto's building alot, but I can't understand how it would change so much like in your photo.


There are only 2 towers in that pic over 300m...
Its simple, Someone took a pic of Toronto how it is now and added in all the towers that are proposed in there correct places.

What im saying is, another 9 towers over 200m will be added, infact make that 10 (based on my current knowledge of the office and condo market) and another 11 towers over 150m (some already under cinstruction).

I see you understand that Toronto is building allot, but like said before you fail to understand the magnitude of the construction "allot" is an understatement. The only other city in north america that can really compare is Chicago, which has less then half the number of proposed buildings as Toronto.


----------



## spyguy

I think Miami might have the most, or a very close second. Emporis' numbers seem way off.


----------



## London

sudburyboy said:


> lol, i maybe should have asked permission first, it only crossed my mind afterwards, sorry bout that. by the way the rendering is by "eliot"


Naaah! you dont av to ask me. I post to share :colgate: and i dont copyright


----------



## neilio

spyguy said:


> I think Miami might have the most, or a very close second. Emporis' numbers seem way off.


1,645 completed completed
206 proposed proposed
85 approved approved
51 under construction under construction

204 completed completed
39 proposed proposed
83 approved approved
57 under construction under construction

I can see what your saying...but it only applys to the approved and u/c


----------



## Jaye101

hno: Toronto has more proposed buildings than Miami has total?!?!!!! Never knew it was that much.


----------



## DrasQue

C'mon guys didnt you like this sexy skyline???????

ISTANBUL 2010


----------



## HoustonTexas

^^Is thats "sexy", this is the empitome of Orgamsic!


----------



## NorthStar77




----------



## nygirl

HoustonTexas said:


> ^^Is thats "sexy", this is the empitome of Orgamsic!



doubt houston will ever look like that. Whats the purpose? And are there really proposed twin towerrs if so.. thats really tacky that it's in houston. 


Los Angeles looks amazing... and i really hope they get the density in downtown. If so, quite impressive

Toronto looks like it will be the best transformation since it puts its money where its mouth is.

Chicago always looks good. 

San Francisco is going to look pretty good as well with the transbay Development and 301 mission looks like they are going to really beef up the skyline.

and as for my city... the competition between Lower Manhattan and The west side hopefully will be incredible to see. The fact that they are pushing very hard for the redevelopment of the west side and the aggressive talks to speed up the world trade center buildings is great. I hope to see success in both areas of manhattan.


----------



## MuddyZehbra32

not sure if someone posted this already, i just found it, and not really my city, but whatever,...bethlehem isin't gonna be sprouting up skyscrapers any time soon....

philly


----------



## sudburyboy

nice! i've always liked philly's skyline,


----------



## HoustonTexas

nygirl said:


> doubt houston will ever look like that. Whats the purpose? And are there really proposed twin towerrs if so.. thats really tacky that it's in houston.


Whats the purpose? First off, its a joke... Secondly, your sophomoric.


----------



## nygirl

Stating the obvious, asking a question, and then making a general statement? That's what makes you "sophomoric" in houston these days? 

You're right , it is a joke.


----------



## HoustonTexas

^^I think I've decided to never read your posts again.


----------



## SkyscraperJunky

Since no one is showing Manhattan..here it is.This is Manhattan in 3 years or so. I tried to find who the pic belonged to on WiredNewYork.com but I gave up after about an hour of searching....hopefully I won't make anyone too angry for now giving credit where it's due.....
You can see the new New York Times Tower, Bank of America Tower, and the just-finished Hearst Tower.


----------



## Steel Flame

SuomiPoika said:


> What will your wifes tity look like in 70-100 years? Please post pictures...


 :eek2:


----------



## Steel Flame

nyho said:


> I doode in my spidey jammies and left a skidmark, but didn't pee pee yet :cheers:


----------



## A r c h i

Here's another of Melbourne.


----------



## VanSeaPor

Anyone got anything on Seattle?


----------



## www.sercan.de

I S T A N B U L

only european part
sorry guys
i am not good in those things 



+ 3rd Bosphours Bridge in the northern part (right)


----------



## DrasQue

Istanbul will have better skyline than that ...


----------



## nygirl

SkyscraperJunky said:


> Since no one is showing Manhattan..here it is.This is Manhattan in 3 years or so. I tried to find who the pic belonged to on WiredNewYork.com but I gave up after about an hour of searching....hopefully I won't make anyone too angry for now giving credit where it's due.....
> You can see the new New York Times Tower, Bank of America Tower, and the just-finished Hearst Tower.


I havent seen a good one though. Not that that picture you posted isn't a good one, it is. BOA and NYT are going to make a nice impact and it was done real well. There is another in the ny forums floating around that includes the new world trade center, the other buildings of the site by height, not design. The calatrava condos, and the beekman tower. The only problem is there are so many significant projects and proposals in the works.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

i like the way the new NYC projects add a different dimension to the skyline. all these new projects have different crowns and shapes and it makes a big difference.


----------



## SkyscraperJunky

nygirl said:


> I havent seen a good one though. Not that that picture you posted isn't a good one, it is. BOA and NYT are going to make a nice impact and it was done real well. There is another in the ny forums floating around that includes the new world trade center, the other buildings of the site by height, not design. The calatrava condos, and the beekman tower. The only problem is there are so many significant projects and proposals in the works.


Any idea where I could find that pic? I'm so interested in seeing it....


----------



## nygirl

SkyscraperJunky said:


> Any idea where I could find that pic? I'm so interested in seeing it....


From Knarfor over @ ssp 










The design for the tower infront of the New 1 World Trade and World Trade Developments is not finalized, thats the beekman tower gehry is planning to build over by pace university but you get the idea of the height and style since it is gehry.

The towers by 1 world trade are probably going to be phased, and won't have the same designs. But like the beekman tower, you get the idea of height. Then the calatrava Condo's at 80 south st. 

But there is more..

Theres a 50 + story residential going up now next to the woolworth that isn't pictured, then goldman sachs which isn't in the picture either. 

The fact is Ny is hot. The WestSide is extremely hot. There are projects proposed, approved, and in the works, that most people who don't venture into the ny forums know about.

I have no idea how to photoshop, nor do i have the time. To get a full length view of Manhattan where you would be able to see major developments like the con ed site would be really nice . I hope one day someone will find the time to take a pano and turn it into something like other cities posted. 

A problem of making that is there are so many, some will stick out from any angle, some won't stick out from every angle , and some won't even make a large impact, and there are so many things that go on in the city, and are proposed for the city, that who knows? Probably the reason you chose to depict a midtown skyline in 3 years time rather than 6 or 10 or 15 years time.

For those that don't venture into the ny forums, and for anyone willing to photoshop an entire Manhattan of 2015 here's a few of the things, and for the most part , the bulk of whats going on other than The World Trade Center, The Boa, The beekman, 80 south street and the NYT..

The largest so far are serious plans and proposals for the WestSide Redevelopment ( Finally) and the Con Ed site on the other side of Midtown by the United Nations. 

1. Two development plans very close to being "in the works" including the MTA building a platform over the tracks to make way for 3 towers all larger than 1 penn plaza. On the otherside of the street the convention center expansion, and hotel . Things are looking really good for the west side. We haven't even seen the monster projects that will most definetly rise over the platforms but it will probably look similar to this: 


































Minus the Jets old proposed and canceled stadium. 

Alot of that is conceptual Ideas for skyscrapers and just may take 20 years to complete the redevelopment ( Thats alot of land) . Personally i think there is going to be serious competition between the WestSide and The World Trade/ Lower Manhattan that will make things very, very interesting. 

2. Then there is the Con Ed site, which is still clearing away it's industrial past. 


This is the con ed development thats going to go up near the united nations, i'm not sure if there is a final design yet: 





































3. A 70 story building is going up @ 56th street and park , no rendering yet, and the site is'nt far from getting the wrecking ball. 

Here is a thread from SSP.com about how they are going to demolish the Drake 

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=96689  


4. This is coming along nicely on West 31st Street











5. This one is moving nicely also, it's going up on West 42nd 










6. Moving slowly on West 48th









7. Going up now around the 60's between CPW and broadway are these 2 beauties , probably going to make the most impact seen from Central Park 










8. Going up now on West 99th and West 100th Ariel East and West : 










9. Goldman and sachs will rise near the World Trade Center 










750'? 


10. The proposed 60 story vornado around penn station i think ? 










11. 11 Times Square 










12. Fosters new 705' @ 610 lex. will stand out from the east river. 
































13. 325 fifth ave 










actually i doubt that could really be seen. Sorry if i turned this into a project thread. 
I hope somone uses them for a basis on a nyc future photoshop.

Happy Valentines day everyone <33333333


----------



## rocky

jtown said:


> New York is sooo fucking huge the skyline doesnt even look impressive till you stop and think...and look at how fucking tall and how many buildings there are....simply the best anywhere. period.


new york is the best skyline because you can add dozens of skyscrapers and only the trained eye will spot that the skyline has changed..
the common eye will only see a forest of skyscrapers


----------



## Kngkyle

rocky said:


> new york is the best skyline because you can add dozens of skyscrapers and only the trained eye will spot that the skyline has changed..
> the common eye will only see a forest of skyscrapers


nicely put. too bad most of the new sky scrapers don't grow a little higher above the rest.


----------



## Macca-GC

oskarj said:


> is that smog?


no, it's just early morning fog.


----------



## Macca-GC

Thanks to Culwulla--Before 'Elite' Tower and ANA Tower


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

Kngkyle said:


> nicely put. too bad most of the new sky scrapers don't grow a little higher above the rest.


Yea, I agree, but that sure isn't the case for chicago skyline,lol!


----------



## rise_against

This is an awsome thread!


----------



## rise_against

*Calgary, Alberta, Canada*

Ok check this out. This is Calgary, Canada a city with only 1 million people. In 10-15 years this is what its going to look like, although the designs may end up being different. Pretty damn impressive....eh?  BTW i dont know who made these but they are to beautiful not to show...so thanks to them.


----------



## Mosaic

^^How tall is the Elite tower?


----------



## A r c h i

Another one of Melbourne.


----------



## Elite

Wow, Calgary is going to look awesome 
What are those two towers on the far left in melbourne?
They look like future tallests.


----------



## A r c h i

^^Those are just some designs I made up for the Age and former powerstation sites on Spencer St which are expected to house supertalls in the not too distant future (maybe not that tall who knows). The Age is supposed to vacate its site as soon as they choose and build a site for their new HQ and the powerstation site is being fought over in court or something but will take a while to clean up due to asbestos being present in some of the buildings. The clean up cost is expected to be something like $20m.


----------



## Elite

^^ thanks


----------



## oskarj

Toadman said:


> no, it's just early morning fog.


Melbourne ten years into the future:


----------



## partybits

That rendering of Calgary is just amazing! Hard to believe a city of 1 million can have such an impressive skyline. Even now it blows away similar cities it's size.

By the way, what's the word on the Encana towers. Have'nt heard to much lately? Hope to seem them start construction by next year


----------



## spyguy

This is the updated version with Aqua and Mandarin (hardly visible) added by uberalles


----------



## ChicagoSkyline

:cheers: ^^^^
Thanks for the update spyguy!
BTW, did STR also update his chicago model too?

Calgary skyline is really impressive looking into future!


----------



## Heavenly Creature

Is it true that Sydney will not be able to build buildings over 230?????


----------



## Macca-GC

Sydney currently has a height limit of 235m. That is the height of the bottem of the Sydney Tower. The idea is so that buildings don't restrict the views from the tower. There is one exception however, East Darling Harbour, an area which is exempt from Sydney City Council height restrictions and only Civil Aviation Safety Authority restrictions of 300m. So generally, at present, no, Sydney can't build above 235m, but it is possible that there could be a couple of buildings up to around 300m tall.


----------



## rise_against

Mosaic said:


> ^^How tall is the Elite tower?


I guess by elite tower you mean the tallest??? Its thought to be 1000+ feet.


----------



## Macca-GC

With the Elite Tower and the Transit Centre, they are just building envelopes. We don't have official plans for the towers, however we know the Transit Centre will be 80-90 storeys and we know the Elite Tower will be a $600million development, and when compared to Q1 which was just $500million, but at the same time Soul, which is a $700million development, but 'Elite' isn't as posh a tower as Soul.


----------



## Blackraven

Most probably, all of the low-lying structures would be upgraded.

Could possibly look something like this?










P.S. : Does anyone here know where the above pic is located?


----------



## willo

^^ maybe in Milwaukee's art museum, made by calatrava


----------



## spyguy

Yeah, I think so.


----------



## Blackraven

willo said:


> ^^ maybe in Milwaukee's art museum, made by calatrava


Ey thanks


----------



## mediadave

Well, In little ol' Dundee our terrible waterfront is being completely demolished and rebuilt, in what is already being dubbed ' the big dig' unfortunately I can't seem to link pics... Of course they aren't planning on building anything tall...in fact they're going to demolish the tallest building in Dundee! Thank goodness for that though, its a unimaginative sixties block of the worst kind.

and there will also be this lil beauty:










90ft statue at Dundee university


----------



## brisavoine

I noticed one big city was missing, so....

*Paris now:*










*Paris 9 years from now:*
(the tallest skyscraper on the picture is 400m/1300ft tall; skyscrapers whose designs are unknown yet are represented as blue nondescript shapes, but their exact locations and heights are correct)


----------



## jamie_k44

Does anyone have LA Downtown development pics? They are building so many nice lofts and apartments down there.


----------



## soup or man

Los Angeles 2012


----------



## neilio

Hey guys i wipped up a future Toronto rendering today using the most up to date stats i can find, most of the projects in the rendering have between 95 to 100% chance of going up.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Nice work!


----------



## Xusein

Hartford will be the same, there will be a few more condos here or there...but the same.


----------



## DrasQue

Istanbul 2009 

(We expect loooots of tower by 2013)


----------



## cmj2k2

> Hey guys i wipped up a future Toronto rendering today using the most up to date stats i can find, most of the projects in the rendering have between 95 to 100% chance of going up.



Still ugly.


----------



## Jules

neilio said:


> Hey guys i wipped up a future Toronto rendering today using the most up to date stats i can find, most of the projects in the rendering have between 95 to 100% chance of going up.


I love the tallest to the left of CN. The crown looks great. What's it called and how tall is it?


----------



## thryve

It's called Signature Tower, and I believe it's in the 60-something-storeys...

It is part of a large downtown residential development called CityPlace.

-thryve


----------



## eweezerinc

This will be louisville in 2009. Not too much on the board in the CBD besides Museum Plaza and the arena.


----------



## NothingBetterToDo




----------



## alsen

NothingBetterToDo said:


>


OMG ...look amazing :runaway:


----------



## monkeyronin

neilio said:


> Hey guys i wipped up a future Toronto rendering today using the most up to date stats i can find, most of the projects in the rendering have between 95 to 100% chance of going up.



Thats actually in like, 3 years...


----------



## Bertez

Istanbul will look crazy


----------



## bohio

*Panama 2010 - Best in Latinamerica!*

Panama City, Panama.

Today












2010











This composition shows the tallest buildings under construction or approved and visible from this angle. 
Another astonishing cluster of highrises (not shown here), with towers reaching 200m and plus, 
will extend the skyline up to the right end of the picture in an area called Costa del Este.


----------



## monkeyronin




----------



## malec

Docklands redevelopment plan for Cork. Only a few buildings on the left have been built. Also there's no way this'll all be done in 10 years, 20 or more is likely.


----------



## LordMandeep

That huge City place tower (on the right of the cn tower) looks like around 750-800 fett in that render. Wil it be that tall ??

The good thing all of the projects displayed will likely be built apart from 2 or 3.


----------



## mikep

^I think its 600ft, it seems taller since its closer.


----------



## Boris550

I posted this in the 'Calgary Skyline' thread:

Another future skyline rendering by DFresh (CtrlAltDel on SSP), credit for the original photo goes to The Chemist, also an SSP forumer:



> Yet another, updated future skyline rendering. Encana, Imperial and FCC2 are NOT the real buildings, just there for approx. height reference. Thanks Chemist for the great picture!


----------



## IsaRic

Fort Bonifacio Global City, Metro Manila. A city within a ciyt.


----------



## LordMandeep

It will likely have a lot more buildings and a large midtown skyline.


----------



## Jaye101

LordMandeep said:


> That huge City place tower (on the right of the cn tower) looks like around 750-800 fett in that render. Wil it be that tall ??
> 
> The good thing all of the projects displayed will likely be built apart from 2 or 3.


It is proposed at 714 feet, but it is currently in redesign, and the height will increase significantly.


----------



## SkyLerm

KJBrissy said:


> Here is a photo Locke posted in Ozscrapers of potential Brisbane 2013


lol you have used the drawings of Torre de Cristal in Madrid :cheers:


----------



## LordMandeep

i expect around 800 feet for signature. There is no real hight limit in that area.


----------



## urbanaturalist

That Palawan Philiipines pic Looks nice but I wonder what type of sewage system they have in place so paradise won't get literally "spoiled". Same thing for Dubai.


----------



## Chilenofuturista

In Stockholm they'll probably still be discussing whether they should construct the extensions of the LRT line "Tvärbanan" to the north with two branches (Kista-> Sollentuna; Solna-> Universitetet), whether it's too costful and how to find solutions to finance it. The same dilemma goes for the probable extensions of the tube from Hagsätra to Älvsjö or Hjulsta/Akalla to Barkarby or the supposed new branch of the green line from Odenplan to Karolinska hospital, and we might as well include also the eternal discussions of whether construct or not a new commuter line from Solna up to Arninge, a new LRT line from Skarpnäck to Flemingsberg via Masmo, Skärholmen, Kungens Kurva and Älvsjö. They'll still be discussing á la Hamlet (to be or not..err..to construct or not to construct) whether to construct a first real skyscraper in Stockholm or not, whether to construct Stockholm's first modern CBD or not...
And in the meanwhile we'll still be hearing and reading about new political scandals involving corruption and other juicy details and we'll still be horrified as if it were the first time we ever heard or read about that in our country, but I guess that's nothing to care about or...?

So, status quo.  2006 = 2016 = 2026...


----------



## Chilenofuturista

Santiago will probably have a Metro network of 120 km(or more). The city will probably also have a cluster of medium sized skyscrapers (150-300 m) and a very modern and huge CBD. It will become Latin America's finest CBD! Santiago will probably also have its first LRT line(s) and a modern train connection to its international airport. They'll probably also be discussing about whether implement a High Speed Train line from Santiago to either Viña Del Mar-Valparaíso or to the south of the country. 
The port of Santiago, San Antonio will become Latin America's biggest and most important harbour (on the pacific ocean). Viña del Mar will keep on impressing as one of America's finest cities with more modern hotels, marinas, skyscrapers, etc... and even a second line to the Metro Valparaíso network which would go from the south (Valparaíso) to the north (Reñaca). And in the end Chile will keep on impressing foreigners...


----------



## AmherstMan

Well in Buffalo we are filling in abondond buildings with hundreds of lofts and condos and building out. 
Some nice stuff:
Approved: 33 Gate Circle Condos: 15-20s, in redesining
Propossed: Issa Tower(not the real name): over 50s?, in planning and design


----------



## LordMandeep

same here in Toronto. A lot of old warhouses getting replaced with condos and lofts.


----------



## AmherstMan

No I mean on a big scale. 

The Statler Towers - Former hotel. Going through a $80,000,000 renovation procces. When completed there will be over 230 new condos.

Dozens of small projects - Maby 140 - 210 new lofts or condos

Like 6 large warhouse to studio converstions - Maby 50 - 150 new studios and lofts

All to be done 2007 - 2008. Not counting other projects. All together maby 500 new places to live in downtown.


----------



## Jaye101

AmherstMan said:


> Well in Buffalo we are filling in abondond buildings with hundreds of lofts and condos and building out.
> Some nice stuff:
> Approved: 33 Gate Circle Condos: 15-20s, in redesining
> Propossed: Issa Tower(not the real name): over 50s?, in planning and design


Some developer needs to "discover" Bathurst and Lakeshore.


----------



## bay_area

I didnt read thru the whole thread to see if anyone already posted(or if I posted a while ago-dont recall, but)San Francisco should look like this in the next decade.
we're adding a thousand footer(approx 1200 ft), 2 towers 800 ft+ and several highrises in the area known as SoMa(South of Market).


----------



## bay_area

[email protected] Manila project-very impressive.


----------



## bayviews

Yeah, San Francisco's development boom will spread from the SOMA from Rincon Hill thru Mission Bay, following the path of the new MUNI light rail line to Bayview/Hunters Point in SE SF. The new Bloomingdale's opening at the SF Center should usher in new development along Market & Mission southwest, filling in some of the rather rough edges between the retail & civil centers. Along the northern SF waterfront, the neglected areas between the Ferry Building & the Fishermans Wharf will start to fill up. West of central SF, expanded transit along Geary & Van Ness could be augmented with more high-density transit oriented development. On the East Bay, Oakland will continue to fill up with new residents downtown, along the bayfront, & in neighborhoods to the east, west & north. Bus rapid transit will be expanded to serve more parts of Oakland & adjacent suburbs. San Jose will continue to develop its downtown, particularly with new residential. More residential will develop along San Jose's light rail. Building a subway to expand Caltran to the proposed new Transbay Terminal in SOMA would be the best regional transit improvement. Hopefully, BART will focus new rolling stock to better to increase reliability on the existing lines & developing more transit villages around stations, rather than on extending to San Jose. That might yet happen, but way beyond this timeframe.


----------



## spyguy

An updated one


----------



## chijeff20

anyone have any future picks of warsaw, poland that city is booming!


----------



## Kenwen

how come no one mention chinese cities, which are the fastest growing cities in the world, at the moment there are so many dubai in china


----------



## friedemann

Has anybody pics of Tokyo in future?


----------



## chijeff20

chicago is beautiful!! i see it everyday haha since i live there


----------



## island_boi

manila is still gonna be the same i guess. a lot of projects coming up to beautify the skyline, to spoil the filipinos and to shock foreigners but there are no projects to give the people living in slum areas a more decent place to live in.


----------



## nygirl

^^ If you look closely at this last one you can see 2wtc but it kind of blends in with 1wtc


----------



## crossbowman

^ uhm...i didn't get it
The place where the WTC towers stood will be left vacant?


----------



## Dallas star

Effer said:


> I wish I could build a time machine and find out!


I do 2


----------



## Dallas star

Any one know if Tokyo skyline will change?


----------



## Dallas star

chijeff20 said:


> chicago is beautiful!! i see it everyday haha since i live there


Me 2 lol


----------



## EtherealMist

crossbowman said:


> ^ uhm...i didn't get it
> The place where the WTC towers stood will be left vacant?


Yes, the footprints will be made into reflecting pools and the surrounding area will be a memorial. The families of the victims wouldnt have anything being built on the footprints.


----------



## ArchiTennis

yay L.A.!


----------



## Westsidelife

Didn't you delete that one? Or is that a new one?


----------



## ArchiTennis

Westsidelife said:


> Didn't you delete that one? Or is that a new one?


it's the old one...here's a new one:










what do you think?


----------



## crossbowman

EtherealMist said:


> Yes, the footprints will be made into reflecting pools and the surrounding area will be a memorial. The families of the victims wouldnt have anything being built on the footprints.


I see...thanks for explaining 
btw, i think it'll look fantastic!


----------



## ZZ-II

i really want to know how NY will look in 60 years. 20.000 highrise buildings with over 12F??


----------



## WhiteMagick

Chicago, NY look awesome. 

Dubai will be a great city but too articifial and fake. It will be in essence a great theme park. 

That London's pic is artistically beautiful and scarying enough, possible.

No more Asian cities? Just Seoul?


----------



## rst22

Any updates?


----------



## gabrielbabb

Some visions of how Mexico City may look in 2015 approximately with the current constructions



















what it looked like 4 years ago


----------



## zaguric2

I think my city will not change a lot.


----------



## dars-dm

Moscow by 2018 (using Google Earth and SketchUp)


----------



## Harry_Harry

Milan a couple of weeks ago with some brand new scrapers and highrises. Many others are under construction. I'll update it later.


----------



## atmada

Solo's skyline near future. (Indonesia)








credit to *Gantengscool* & *Ampelio*


----------



## memph

Toronto:

Most of these are already under construction, with a few major proposed projects missing including 10 York, the 90 Harbour twins, 43 Simcoe and 156 Front which would be 200-250m and there's also 460 Yonge, the 501 Yonge twins, 88 Scott and 42 Charles which would be 185-200m and of course smaller towers too.








Rendering by Traynor, original image by Craig White

This one shows most of the same towers and is missing the same ones too (plus a couple others like the Bloor & Parliament towers), but from a different angle:








Rendering by 3Dementia

This one is missing most of the projects from the above renderings but it does show how tall 10 York, the 90 Harbour twins and 43 Simcoe will be from Lake Ontario:








Rendering by Caltrane74


----------



## tikiturf

WOW ! Toronto will look impressive, it's already impressive but here ! Just beautiful.


----------



## Union.SLO

Indeed, Toronto future development looks really great. The London skyline either excites me; although having highrise skyline in rather smaller extent, the quality of most projects is truly outstanding (Shard, Pinnacle, Cheesegrater etc.)



NothingBetterToDo said:


>


----------



## CarltonHill

*Metro Manila, Philippines* >>scroll

(3 to 6 years from now)









^^ [credits to bernardo agulo ; originally posted by anak_mm]

construction boom will make Manila even more massive.. :cheers:


----------



## jpsolarized

Hey look who's looking sexy, Toronto and Moscow


----------



## isakres

Luckily it will take 10 years to have a skyline like this here in Monterrey, Mx.

Del Valle City 
*Images from www.elnorte.com

































Projects already u/c:

Magma Towers
Helicon Tower
VAO Project (Liu East, Liu West, KOI)
Atria Towers
Zambrano Helion Hospital
Arcangeles Tower III
Latitud Towers
Torre XII
Torre X
Las Vistas Towers

Projects:
Torres Trebol
Metropolitan Center

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=523


----------



## rst22

Any new renderings for LA, SF, or NY?


----------



## musiccity

Nashville now


Nashville skyline by gary beagle, on Flickr

Nashville in 7 years


Nashville skyline by gary beagle, on Flickr


We have no highrises U/C and a few shady proposals but that's it. :sleepy:


----------



## whitefordj

for a city its population, Dubai has a tiny footprint. a testament to the effect of growing upward instead of outward.


----------



## rst22

London



Newcastle Guy said:


> Gothicform posted this new render of the Vauxhall cluster in the UK section:


----------



## Skyrazer

rst22 said:


> Any new renderings for LA, SF, or NY?


SF and NY will look pretty much the same I'd imagine. The new WTC will have an impact on NYC's skyline, but other than that, SF and NY will probably see minimal difference in 10 years.


----------



## aaabbbccc

musiccity said:


> Nashville now
> 
> 
> Nashville skyline by gary beagle, on Flickr
> 
> Nashville in 7 years
> 
> 
> Nashville skyline by gary beagle, on Flickr
> 
> 
> We have no highrises U/C and a few shady proposals but that's it. :sleepy:


I have been there and I love it , it is a great looking city


----------



## megacity30

CarltonHill said:


> *Metro Manila, Philippines* >>scroll
> 
> (3 to 6 years from now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ [credits to bernardo agulo ; originally posted by anak_mm]
> 
> construction boom will make Manila even more massive.. :cheers:


Wow!! Just an incredible skyline.
How many kms / miles will this skyline span across?


----------



## Hebrewtext

Tel Aviv





















































































and many more


----------



## weava

isakres said:


> Luckily it will take 10 years to have a skyline like this here in Monterrey, Mx.
> 
> Del Valle City
> *Images from www.elnorte.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=523


I wish they would build more on the other side of the mountain near downtown Monterrey, the San Pedro skyline is hidden from most of the city.


----------



## snicket

*Rio de Janeiro*


----------



## azzi282

Mumbai with some selected projects which are undersconstruction. Many U/C supertalls can be seen here:



deekshith said:


> Thank you pesticide
> 
> Now adding four season tower 2 to the right of world one and almost covering queens tower of world place.


----------



## megacity30

^^ That's one of Mumbai's skylines.

Here's the Worli skyline today:-

scroll>>










source: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_JaXkb5bV5-E/TIWU6VYEs3I/AAAAAAAAGuI/JRtkjiukfII/s1600/mumbai_skyline.JPG


And a part of the same Worli skyline with the World One Tower (U/C) included:-









source: http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/4678/worldoneworldcrest.png


----------



## megacity30

Kuwait City's Silk City skyline in a few years:









source: http://static7.businessinsider.com/image/4e54f6ec6bb3f71558000029-590/how-will-the-silk-citys-skyline-stack-up.jpg


----------



## azzi282

^^ Thats Dubai marina now.


----------



## megacity30

A rendering of the skyline of Qingdao, China, in 5 to 6 years:-









source: http://pic.qnpic.com:83/r.jsp?fn=//fanjoin/share/2010/3/30/98501fa448f719a63a85d7af1c90755e.jpg


----------



## isakres

weava said:


> I wish they would build more on the other side of the mountain near downtown Monterrey, the San Pedro skyline is hidden from most of the city.


There are some projects under construction now, that eventually will create another small cluster in Mty's Downtown, but I think this cluster will take more than 10 years to be finished.




Fermin Tellez said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo...
> 
> foto 1:






WTCMX said:


> No entiendo ¿cual es el diseño final este o el otro?






jrCalvi said:


> que quiten la pulga del papa, y en su lugar, mas "Parque Río"
> eso si que regeneraría la zona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos!!!


----------



## megacity30

azzi282 said:


> ^^ Thats Dubai marina now.


Another rendering of Kuwait City's Silk City, proposed to be completed by 2017:










source: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/d/d1/Mubarakal-Kabir_computer_rendition.jpg


----------



## Atmosphere

It's funny how old this thread already is. We can almost see real images of what has been predicted/visioned in the first posts of this thread.


----------

